# is really a good future for System Admin???



## infantram

hi this is infant, I am an Indian .I finished my Bachelor of computer science engineering in 2010. I have got 80 percentage mark @ first class with distinction.
Now I am joined as technical support engineer in a middle scale company located in Chennai. and my package is around 8 thousand per month. now I am having 10 month of experience in the same company.
Most of My engineering friends who got around 65 % mark are get placed in MNC like Infosys,hcl,wipro. And they are earning around 25k per month.
I really need you valuable reply for my below question
I really worry about my future. Is this server admin or system admin fetch me a good package in my life?. Can I work in this same field as in technical engineer and move to server l2 support ?
I really like the system administration more than programming. But I really don’t know how to face the future with this earnings.
And too having well server administration knowledge. I have finished MCITP and I am the capable of read any thing.
((((
I too attended some interview for l2 support .most of the candidate who came for interview with diploma and bsc graduates with experience of 2 years most.
I don’t think that will fetch me a good salary.
Can I move to software job after this? is this possible to move form technical support field to software field after a year?
Can the next company accept this experience for the programming job.?
)))
(((
Some of my friends has do main frame courses , that the institution offering placement sure. can I move there.? 
Or can I work in this same filed or is this job fetch me a good salary in future?
If yes than how many years I have to work in this basic level salary? Is this technical field apt to BE graduate. But most of the firm prefer diploma candidate for this designation. Than when will I have the value for my degree.?
Now my co workers are diploma candidate and bsc candidates
)))
. Please give me a suggestion on the above. i am really panic!!!!!! 
i want to settle down in my life so far i am ready to read and do any thing for that.


----------



## Nashy19

What currency are you using?


----------



## infantram

Nashy19 said:


> What currency are you using?




i m using INR


----------



## greenbrucelee

I think your expecting too much for your first role and wage. Not many people walk into a server admin role regardless of how good their qualifications are. Most people have to start from the bottom and work their way up.

Secondly going into programming from a admin role wont really make a jot of difference because you have no job experience at programming they are two completley different roles

Third you really need to decide what you want to do.

fourth if you wanted to do IT just for the money then your in the wrong profession. People who do well in IT don't do it for the money they do it because they love IT. If you love IT the money will follow after you establish yourself.


----------



## infantram

greenbrucelee said:


> I think your expecting too much for your first role and wage. Not many people walk into a server admin role regardless of how good their qualifications are. Most people have to start from the bottom and work their way up.
> 
> Secondly going into programming from a admin role wont really make a jot of difference because you have no job experience at programming they are two completley different roles
> 
> Third you really need to decide what you want to do.
> 
> fourth if you wanted to do IT just for the money then your in the wrong profession. People who do well in IT don't do it for the money they do it because they love IT. If you love IT the money will follow after you establish yourself.


 


thanks for your writings :smile:


----------



## infantram

infantram said:


> thanks for your writings :smile:


 


but could you please let me know about the future as system admin with B.E degree. Accept my situvation now but in future I have to settle down???!!!. 
:1angel:


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

You would be much better off asking that question in your country/local forums. Most of the helpers here are US/UK/AU. Really hard to say what is good/bad in your country.

BG


----------



## lfcgeorge

You get around 160 USDollars per Month? Crazy.........


----------



## infantram

lfcgeorge said:


> You get around 160 USDollars per Month? Crazy.........





what you crazy about this?????????? let me know


----------



## [email protected]

That really low in US....Hello infant....So you have a BE in CS & MCITP....right??


----------



## [email protected]

I m Smit from India....I work as technical support executive at DELL Inc. India....I have done BCA & A+,N+,CCNA....I earn around 18-19 K's per month....


----------



## lfcgeorge

Yes it is very low in USA and UK to the point where no one could live on that sort of monies. But cool get more qualifications for example MCSA/MCSE and I am sure you can have another job with more monies.


----------



## greenbrucelee

lfcgeorge said:


> Yes it is very low in USA and UK to the point where no one could live on that sort of monies. But cool get more qualifications for example MCSA/MCSE and I am sure you can have another job with more monies.


having high level certs without the required experience can be as bad as having none.


----------



## lfcgeorge

Yes of course, experience is the main thing!


----------



## infantram

hi thanks for your info,,, i am getting this much of salary because i m working in client place though consultancy. money doesnt matter now in this stage because in future i will get good one nd only if i selected my good carrier path in good company. i just want to know, in this carrier path as system admin what is important? 

for a quest.....one diploma guy having experience of 5 years and the same on BE guy having experience of 5 years as system admin. then who earn more at the time? are the both earn the same money? you can explain with your experience base on your country location,,,, 


and once more tons of thanks for giving me the advice.

more over i started to read more about linux:1angel:


----------



## infantram

[email protected] said:


> That really low in US....Hello infant....So you have a BE in CS & MCITP....right??



yes you are right


----------



## greenbrucelee

you cant say that because there isn't a fixed scale for any IT jobs. I know people who are system admins some who earn about 18k a year whilst I know others who earn 30k a year.

You will find that some companies will pay more to someone who has a degree than someone who doesn't but if they both have 5 years experience in the field then generally the degree does not really matter.

As I have said before I know a guy who left school at 16 years old, he now earns $225000 a year he has no degree.


----------



## tim19889

Brucelee, what would you say the average yearly pay is for someone who is a system admin with one or two MCITPs and a CCNA, and has 3+ years of experience?


----------



## Amd_Man

No wonder Dell and all the rest out sourced to India. Smit makes 411 dollars a month Canadian. I made that a week 20 years ago!


----------



## [email protected]

Ha Ha...You know what AMD_Man....I I m married & live life to the fullest in that salary....I have a small studio apartment (1 Room & kitchen,rented at Rupees 4500/- a month)....Have everything that 'I' need for comfortable living....(i.e AC,Fridge,LED TV,Washing Machine,Oven)....I m pretty happy with what I earn....in Future I m planning to start my own business of hardware & Networking AMC....SO WHAT DO YOU THINK I DONT HAVE IN LIFE....??


----------



## [email protected]

Oh....Forgot to mention....I have never taken any LOANS whatsoever....


----------



## [email protected]

So basically all this is possible because I have no drinking/smoking habits....I m a pure Vegeterian.... and have a lovely wife who knows how to cook all the vegeterian dishes....so I never have to go to a restaurant to have food....only on speacial occasions like biethday's & anniversaries to give a day off to my wife....so what you earn is enough or not depends upon what is your lifestyle....If you are an out n out party guy....no salary is enough for you....so for starters,try to balance your life style....progressively as you earn more you can spemd more & take reponsibilities (marriage etc....)


----------



## Amd_Man

I never criticized you at all. I've been in IT a long time and have seen first hand the jobs leaving here and going there because it saves the companies millions in saleries. I don't party at all, those days are LONG behind me. I live a very good life in Canada.


----------



## Basementgeek

Cost of living in a region/country will always effect the wages paid. Glad things are working out well for you [email protected]

BG


----------



## [email protected]

I was not pin pointing anybody or did not take anything negatively....that was just FYI so that infantram can understand that money is not that important at initial stage....its getting that experience which matters....


----------



## Amd_Man

Good as I thought that you may have. I'm happy that everythings going good for you [email protected] :smile:


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks AMD_Man....and sorry if I hurt anybody....


----------



## greenbrucelee

tim19889 said:


> Brucelee, what would you say the average yearly pay is for someone who is a system admin with one or two MCITPs and a CCNA, and has 3+ years of experience?


depends who you work for and wether it is really a systems admin job. If systems admin job around 18k-30


----------



## PinoyIT

That's pretty low. Help desks gets paid more than that. 30k is less than 15 an hour.


----------



## tim19889

That's kind of what I thought. I looked up Systems and Network Admin average salary on indeed.com and another site just out of curiosity, and they are saying the median is about 60-70k a year. That sounds a little high to me, but that's what they are saying.


----------



## Amd_Man

tim19889 said:


> That's kind of what I thought. I looked up Systems and Network Admin average salary on indeed.com and another site just out of curiosity, and they are saying the median is about 60-70k a year. That sounds a little high to me, but that's what they are saying.


That is correct for a senior Admin!


----------



## PinoyIT

I guess it depends on where you're located as well. 60-70k is definitely not senior level here.


----------



## Amd_Man

PinoyIT said:


> I guess it depends on where you're located as well. 60-70k is definitely not senior level here.


I was referring to systems admin, not networking.


----------



## PinoyIT

This is throughout the US.


----------



## Amd_Man

Like I was saying 70,000 is what the average salary is. Do you work as a Admin and know for a fact or are you googling it? I know for a fact what the average salary is here and in the US as the company I work for is a global company.


----------



## PinoyIT

That has 70,000+ being the minimum for a senior systems admin. I work as a systems admin now though only entry level and for a non-profit so salary is low but I'm already at 40-50k range. I'm a fresh graduate with no prior IT experience. Where I last worked, as an electronics technician, one of my friends who worked there as a technician as well transferred to a systems admin position and they started him at 60k. So 60-70K is a little low for a SENIOR admin. 18-30k is just ridiculous even for a junior level. I had researched this career for a while. If I was going to make 18-30k after 3 years of experience then I wouldn't have switched careers.


----------



## Amd_Man

It also depends on how many locations in a large company that you oversee. The ones making large cash are more than likely overseeing many locations world wide. It also depends on how cheap the company is. lol! Yes 18-30 is ridiculous!


----------



## PinoyIT

lol yeah the company I work for is pretty cheap. I get no overtime and their benefits suck. If I go over an hour one day, I'll have to go home an hour early on another day so I won't go over 40 hours. I made much more in my old job because I got a lot of overtime.


----------



## greenbrucelee

dont believe any of those sites most dont take a full geographical area and they only take an area. I know people who are systems admins who get minimum wage and some who earn a lot.


----------



## PinoyIT

That's not a site that says the average. That's from career listings for "senior systems admin". That's what the company themselves are advertising that they are willing to pay for a senior admin.


----------



## greenbrucelee

It's horses for courses though.

If you have no experience don't expect a good wage, if you have experience don't accept a crap wage


----------

